# Hi from NE England



## Tack T (Jun 26, 2018)

I am a 72year old Male with Type 2 D. I type with a single finger and also have Parkinson`s so I'm very slow. (please bear with me) i will get there in the end.
I was first diagnosed in 2012 when I was attending Hospital, pre-operation for full knee replacement (sound like a wreck already and just done 5 lines: smilies won't even open!!) they found high sugar levels in my urine sample and delayed my operation
I share Diabetes with my son and whilst mine is controlled by medication he, I'm proud to say,  has now managed to reduce his to an acceptable level by exersice and no longer takes meds
They did eventually replace my right knee due to arthritis and I am currently on the waiting list to have my left knee replaced.
Earlier this year we celebrated our Golden Wedding Anniversary, we have two sons and three Grandchildren, all boys.
My main hobby is flyfishing, however, I am now unable to go unless my son takes me, this is so I don`t end up swimming the fishes !!! (smilies working now.)
Its taken me a while to get this far so i will say 
TTFN


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi Tack T welcome to the forum  It sounds like you have a lot to contend with but that you try not let it get in your way  Good to hear your son is managing his diabetes well  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the knee replacement 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, we will be more than happy to help


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome Tack ooo Fly Fishing me too i fly fish on the Esh, Leven and i have a reservoir very close Lockwood beck, stick around some great advise to be had around here.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello @Tack T welcome. Congratulations on your Golden Wedding Anniversary, stick with the forum lots of good advice and friends here.
I`m also a 1 finger typist but plenty of time so no rush.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Tack T from a fellow T2.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome Track 2. Its the best place I the country NE . I have worked all over & have a reasonable idea . My biggest trout was 2lbs odd & I was very chuffed.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome Track T.....


----------



## CathyB (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 27, 2018)

Welcome @Tack T to the forum from a fellow Northeasterner


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tack T welcome to the forum  It sounds like you have a lot to contend with but that you try not let it get in your way  Good to hear your son is managing his diabetes well  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the knee replacement
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, we will be more than happy to help


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi.
Thank you for your kind welcome, it may take me a little while to get used to the forum but looking forward to contributing if I can


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tack T welcome to the forum  It sounds like you have a lot to contend with but that you try not let it get in your way  Good to hear your son is managing his diabetes well  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the knee replacement
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, we will be more than happy to help


Hi Northerner,
Im not sure if im using reply ok but i have sent two already ( I think they didnt get to you) perhaps you could let me know if this one does. Thanks for the warm welcome
​


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2018)

Tack T said:


> Hi Northerner,
> Im not sure if im using reply ok but i have sent two already ( I think they didnt get to you) perhaps you could let me know if this one does. Thanks for the warm welcome​


​You're welcome  The forum can take a little getting used to using, but don't worry, you can't break anything!


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> here


Hi Ingressus,
Im still not sure if this is correct but thanks for the welcome, Im a little confused at all the things on my screen at the same time!


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> You're welcome  The forum can take a little getting used to using, but don't worry, you can't break anything!


Thanks that helps a bit.


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Welcome @Tack T to the forum from a fellow Northeasterner


Hi Vince. Thanks for the welcome and yes i am Youneek !


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.


Hi Stitch 147. thanks for the welcome, im just trying to bring sense to all the stuff on my screen


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Hello @Tack T welcome. Congratulations on your Golden Wedding Anniversary, stick with the forum lots of good advice and friends here.
> I`m also a 1 finger typist but plenty of time so no rush.


Hi Ted@KARNAK. Many thanks for the warm welcome and kind words. Talk later


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Tack T from a fellow T2.


Hi Ralph-YK, Thank you for taking time out to welcome me.


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome Track 2. Its the best place I the country NE . I have worked all over & have a reasonable idea . My biggest trout was 2lbs odd & I was very chuffed.


Hi HOBIE, thank you for the welcome, i think im starting to get the hang of things (confusing at start). Thats a nice fish, talk later


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Welcome Track T.....


Hi Martin, thank you for the welcome


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Welcome


Hi CathyB, Thank you for your welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi  Everybody, I have tried to touch everyone who welcomed me to the forum and say thank you. If i missed anyone please let me know


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 27, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Hello @Tack T welcome. Congratulations on your Golden Wedding Anniversary, stick with the forum lots of good advice and friends here.
> I`m also a 1 finger typist but plenty of time so no rush.


Hi Ted@KARNAK,
Sorry I didn't have a lot of time his morning to say anything other than hello, I was very surprised to receive so many nice welcomes. I did mention 50 years married, how about you? Do I also detect some connections to Egypt or is your car just Had it.?


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Welcome to the Forum.


Hi Maz2. I think i had just logged off before your welcome post was received this morning, anyway, thank you for your nice welcome


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tack T welcome to the forum  It sounds like you have a lot to contend with but that you try not let it get in your way  Good to hear your son is managing his diabetes well  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the knee replacement
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, we will be more than happy to help


Hi Northerner, Hello again, is it usual on the forum to have the replies to posts separated from the post? I know im easily confused but that doesnt help, perhaps i am doing something wrong! Also, could you let me know what difference to starting your replies by saying Hi ------ and Hi @------ ? Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2018)

Its just peoples different styles. Confusions ?  Yee are dee it rite ! TrackT


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

[QUOTE="Ingressus, post: , member Tack ooo Fly Fishing me too i fly fish on the Esh, Leven and i have a reservoir very close Lockwood beck, stick around some great advise to be had around here.[/QUOTE]
Hi Ingressus,
Hello Simon, I didn't get much time to chat this morning. It's nice to have a fellow flyfisher on the forum. As i said in my introduction i am now unfortunately restricted to visits with my son because i am very unsteady on my feet. The picture you see (if you can make it out) was taken on Fathers day just gone, we were fishing at West Tanfield Lake. My son had 4 and i managed a blank, the wind got up (that's my excuse anyway). Seriously though a fish is a bonus they all get returned and we had a great day together.
Tack.
11


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2018)

Tack T said:


> Hi Northerner, Hello again, is it usual on the forum to have the replies to posts separated from the post? I know im easily confused but that doesnt help, perhaps i am doing something wrong! Also, could you let me know what difference to starting your replies by saying Hi ------ and Hi @------ ? Thanks


If you hit 'Reply' in the bottom right of the post you wish to reply to then it will copy that post into your reply so that it's clear what post you are responding to. If you just want to add another post to the thread then you can just write your message in the box and click on 'Post Reply'  

Putting an '@' in front of a member's user name in your post will send them an alert to tell them that you have mentioned them


----------



## Tack T (Jun 27, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Its just peoples different styles. Confusions ?  Yee are dee it rite ! TrackT


Hi HOBIE, Thanks for that, i will get the hang of things soon.I dont know what you can see on your screen but i was just posting Simon at Ingressus.
Where did you catch your nice trout ? oh oh the wife tels me its time for bed!! night night.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2018)

Bonny Scotland. I was at a fish farm & I seen this Golden trout swimming for the fly I had just put, hooked it & then realized I had no landing net. I shouted to the bloke in the hut but the two others on the lake had a good laugh when was shouting. Got it to about 2ft away & then I was in after it. 2 wet feet ? A while ago


----------



## Tack T (Jun 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> If you hit 'Reply' in the bottom right of the post you wish to reply to then it will copy that post into your reply so that it's clear what post you are responding to. If you just want to add another post to the thread then you can just write your message in the box and click on 'Post Reply'
> 
> Putting an '@' in front of a member's user name in your post will send them an alert to tell them that you have mentioned them


Hi @Northerner, Thanks got it!


----------



## Tack T (Jun 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Bonny Scotland. I was at a fish farm & I seen this Golden trout swimming for the fly I had just put, hooked it & then realized I had no landing net. I shouted to the bloke in the hut but the two others on the lake had a good laugh when was shouting. Got it to about 2ft away & then I was in after it. 2 wet feet ? A while ago


Nice one HOBIE, Your right about Scotland its Bonny. I used to go(20years ago) and fish the South Esk near Montrose, the beat was called the House of Dun i think. Happy Days!!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> If you hit 'Reply' in the bottom right of the post you wish to reply to then it will copy that post into your reply so that it's clear what post you are responding to. If you just want to add another post to the thread then you can just write your message in the box and click on 'Post Reply'
> 
> Putting an '@' in front of a member's user name in your post will send them an alert to tell them that you have mentioned them


Well I was wondering how that worked.
Thanks Northerner


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 1, 2018)

You are not the only 1 finger typist Track T. Well done you


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 3, 2018)

It’s really cool to see someone who isn’t into computers much, learning the skills to have a go on the forum.  Willingness to go outside comfort zone - enviable.

Oh yeah, and welcome!


----------



## Tack T (Jul 5, 2018)

Lizzzie said:


> It’s really cool to see someone who isn’t into computers much, learning the skills to have a go on the forum.  Willingness to go outside comfort zone - enviable.
> 
> Oh yeah, and welcome!


Hi Lizzzie, (night Owl) thank you for your welcome and kind words. I have had a busy week and not been on much. When I am on it's usually between 4 nd 9am, then my wife gets up and starts our day.!!
Maybe catch you still up L8r.
Cool fingered Tack


----------

